# Hobie kayak



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

How many are still on here ? Might switch to the DARK SIDE


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Stuhly said:


> How many are still on here ? Might switch to the DARK SIDE


Nope


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am thinking about it some day in the next couple years. I have fished from the outback and proangler and love both. The proangler is an amazing kayak but man is that thing giant. Dont let anyone knock it unless they have actually tried it cause hands free fishing is awesome.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

If I fished more lakes and big rivers instead of the shallow water I frequent I'd have one.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Someone over here has a 2011 for $3k with trailer but it has the older style seat


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

I lov





















e my outback


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice outback. Chris


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

2017 PA14 180 is $3600


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I will be purchasing one in the next few. I had my mind made up on the PA 14. However many u toobs and forums later I am leaning towards the Outback. PA is a beast, huge, stable and tons of storage. However the Outback seems more versatile, while not leaving much stability on the table. You can put in the rectangular hatch pretty easy and I think some H rails could be added. I have a 14' motor boat, yak is more about just me and the water so leaning to the smaller side. I may regret it, and if so will remedy that when the time comes.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

One







more pic


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry....all in good fun.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> Sorry....all in good fun.


Lmao


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

*The coast of central coast of California separated those types out, 5 miles out, seals, sea loins, humpback wales, GREAT WHITEs. But the fishing was off the hook! Once you go Hobie you will never go back! Did I mention landing in breaking surf!*


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have the same one as Reel Magic. You will never go back.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Are the OUTBACKS stable enough to stand in ? I will be fishing Erie for walleyes /Smallmouth / Perching


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

There are several videos of people standing in the Outback. It is 33" wide and quite flat on the bottom. I ordered one last week, with some upgrades so waiting on parts to come in and get installed. Told them I am not in any hurry as I am not putting it on the water tomorrow, but waiting sucks, I have no patience !!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Stuhly said:


> Are the OUTBACKS stable enough to stand in ? I will be fishing Erie for walleyes /Smallmouth / Perching


The stability of the outback is slightly better than a coosa if that helps. I can stand and castnet from either.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I've had an outback for several years. Use it on Erie, a few of the flat water sections of Erie tribs, and a couple unground reservoirs. Love the hands free. Have a couple nice adjustable Down-East rod holders that make trolling two rods while pedaling pretty simple


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like I will be going with a 
PA12 Camo. In the near future. 
Thanks for your input . 
BUCKEYE Sports Center has them at 10% off


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Well here is an update to all the mess I've been in last 48hrs 

I'm picking up my 2016 PA14 in Olive color and I'm gonna order either SEADEK or MARINE MAT ! 
Any info bad or good about them ? Please share. Thanks


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Im looking at the PA 14. Im a little shocked at the prices for hobie accessories. 250 bucks for a bar so you can pull yourself up??? Holy crap.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

Stuhly said:


> Well here is an update to all the mess I've been in last 48hrs
> 
> I'm picking up my 2016 PA14 in Olive color and I'm gonna order either SEADEK or MARINE MAT !
> Any info bad or good about them ? Please share. Thanks


why?


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

"chillin" said:


> Im looking at the PA 14. Im a little shocked at the prices for hobie accessories. 250 bucks for a bar so you can pull yourself up??? Holy crap.


Welcome to the wold of Hobie.  They are very proud of their accessories.

However in this case you probably cannot find an aftermarket standing bar for much less. With the stability of the PA you really should not "need" one anyway.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm sure you could build a standup bar . I'm gonna try sooner or later to make mine .


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice looking rig. Really wanted to take advantage of this warmer weather and get mine out for her maiden voyage, however work seems to keep getting in my way.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

If you don't want reverse ! I picked up my 2016 $2600 at BUCKEYE sports center


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Scallop , SEADEK has been ordered also 








I'm going with color combo with this on front hatch cover


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Outback and love it.


----------

